# HA!!! WE HAD IT FIRST!!!! MAC PREVIEWS SUMMER 2005



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi girls!!!

HERE THEY ARE:

Sunshrine: 










Belle Azure: 









D' Bohemia: 









Found it in a german forum.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I found the pictures BEFORE they were online on specktra on a forum called beautyplaza.de


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh my god... Oh my god...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  8)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ops:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :twisted:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :!:  :?:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :arrow:  :|  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I'm so excited, I don't know what face to do...


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2005)

Yay! looks amazing!!!! Can you post a link to the website so we can give them credit for the images? Thanks!

The images have all been added to their respective color stories!

http://www.specktra.net/color_stories.php


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

New paint stick?? And what is the 3 little pot?? Fluidline?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry for the double post, I'm very excited.


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think those are fluidlines.. something glossy more like it.


----------



## hellokitty (Mar 31, 2005)

oh they look soooooo pretty and fresh ! goodbye wallet LOL


----------



## Onederland (Mar 31, 2005)

i hate MAC, always coming out with new thing like twice a month, and making them limited too! So youre forced to get them! AHHH! I bet MAC is one of the top reasons for poverty in the world.


THEY'RE SO LOVELY!!! I love the Belle Azure. Yeah..and what exactly ARE those little pots?!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 31, 2005)

Those might be fluidline,.. Kiralee and John at the freestanding Indy MAC store had told me I would be seeing more fluidline colors in the near future,.. I am definitely excited!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry I was looking at the D'bohemia line,... not the Belle Azure,..


----------



## msthrope (Mar 31, 2005)

ok... that first image is soooo [email protected]@@  and it looks like more of those tacky metallic containers - ugg!!! - i wish they would give up on those already.


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe the Belle Azure-collection introduces something like the chromacakes...
Or a bronzing creme blush....


----------



## solardame (Mar 31, 2005)

:Chokes: Whoa.. damn this is awesome! 

VuittonVictim, _merci mille fois!_


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 31, 2005)

I am so excited I cant think straight,.... well there goes productivity at work today,........I can think of nothing  else now,.. daydreamin of what I can do with the new stuff,.... seeing the new fluidline for d'Bohemia has completely melted my brain.


----------



## jeannette (Mar 31, 2005)

*loud sigh* gosh...what a way to start a day! I'm going to bed dreaming of MAC MAC MAC.

THank you so much for sharing!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 31, 2005)

there goes my b-day money...


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Ooooh somebody gave me flowers, thx solardame...


----------



## nphernetton (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh!  I know what I'm spending my tax return (whats left of it!) and bday money on!  Such fun and pretty new colors...


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 31, 2005)

The things look great. I will probably end up getting fluidliners. Thanks


----------



## instantkorver (Mar 31, 2005)

I posted these in the MAC Cosmetics LJ community and credited you... uploaded them to ImageShack too. I hope that's okay! If not let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, when do these come out? :?:


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 31, 2005)

WoW!! I wish I had that body!! lol

I actually like when they do the special metallic packaging.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops: 

I liked the Tantress last summer; and the Belle Azure looks bronze, not gold. 

Yeah, those pots in Belle Azure look like they might be some kind of cream.

I'll get MizMac on this!!


----------



## msthrope (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_I actually like when they do the special metallic packaging._

 
i would like it if the finish were brushed, but i think the metallic looks cheap and garish.  to each their own though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; that's what makes the world go round.


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

@ instant: Thats OK! We should flood the world with MAC!


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 31, 2005)

some of this stuff looks really good.

I'm a little disappointed that the new pigments are all browns & no bright colours. (I know there are lots of bright pigments - I'm just a sucker for them!)

I'm guessing the buttercreme yellow one is 'Provence'. heh.


----------



## MizMac (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to a meeting with my trainer on the 4th, maybe I can get her to give me some info about the mysterious pots!!!  We don't have update till the 11th, so if I can't get any info out of her, I'll know then!!  These collections look sooooo hot!!!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 31, 2005)

WoW this all looks so great!
Now I'm rrrreally hoping for a tax return


----------



## Maryfairy (Mar 31, 2005)

Does anyone here know German? Maybe we could write and ask if they have a larger picture. I really want to see the colors of the pigments closer. Excited, jumps up and down  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 31, 2005)

*chokes* * faints*  

OH MY WORD!!! MY WOOOORRRRRDDD!!!!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i'm SO going to be broke after this!  :twisted:  :twisted: dag nabbit! these new LE collections KILL my wallet!!! AAAAHHHHH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 They are GORGEOUS!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I am SOOOO excited!!!!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thanks VuittonVictim!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh Lord, I want it all!  I hope I have a month or so in between collections to save for the next one lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for posting the pics for us to drool over!


----------



## magenta (Mar 31, 2005)

when does Belle Azure come out? thats th one i'm not excited for...must start saving!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy moley!!!!

Bye Bye money....

D' Bohemia looks like the fav new line for me!  I love the look on the gal in the pic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't freaking WAIT!

Oh and that means events too and that's always fun!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm danciiiiiiiiiiiiiing in the rainnnnnnnnnnnnnn. 

*MACGASM*

Oh my gooooooooooodddddddd. 

*Run away & jump in the air*

This is how I feel right now. Hehe.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2005)

MY GOODNESS!!!

I WANT THEM ALL!!!

*faints*


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 31, 2005)

omg there goes all my money....sigh...and I bet everything will be LE. DAMN MAC and their addictive products!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2005)

Ladies, if you don't have a pro card, I suggest you figure out how to get one.. You are gonna need it.


----------



## haha_noodlez (Mar 31, 2005)

just drop dead gorgeous!! good thing for income tax returns!


----------



## solardame (Mar 31, 2005)

I had to make a tough decision... as much as I want those pigments and the turquoise-like e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, oh god I have a knot.. I'm putting it all on Belle Azure. My final purchase will be #239 and the new eye primer and then I'm saving 'til BA collection comes out.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 31, 2005)

any one know when SunShrine comes out?


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Mar 31, 2005)

*ahem*

*I NEED MORE MONEY1!!!*


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

@ maryfairy: I'm german so I can ask them if you want to...


----------



## GoldieLox (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sooo excited! I can't choose which line i like better they are both so beautiful and so different from eachother! This deffinatly made my day.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_some of this stuff looks really good.

I'm a little disappointed that the new pigments are all browns & no bright colours. (I know there are lots of bright pigments - I'm just a sucker for them!)

I'm guessing the buttercreme yellow one is 'Provence'. heh._

 
haha I'm the total opposite of you, I'm LOVING the whole bohemia collection. I actually think mac needs more neutral pigments, I mean, what browns do they have? tan, coco beach (discontinued) and chocolate brown (which isnt eyesafe)... 

EEK! im so excited now


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

I've just asked the admin about bigger pictures and they said that the actual size is the only size thy received from MAC but she'll mail me seconds after they get the product descriptions...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 31, 2005)

VuittonVictim:  YOU ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

THX!

BTW: Do you already got the Prep & Prime products? I can't wait to get them.....!!


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 31, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS I MUST TYPE IN ALL CAPS TO SHOW MY JOY!!!!!!!!!! I BETTER START SAVING SOME MONEY NOW!!!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I found the pictures BEFORE they were online on specktra on a forum called beautyplaza.de_

 
I am aware of that, but you did not credit them initially which is why I asked you to. Also the images would not display but the links worked so I uploaded them to specktra and edited your post for you so the images would display.


----------



## thenumberdevil (Mar 31, 2005)

ooohhhh myyyy godddd 

::dies::

so, who thinks that the blue from belle azure might be parrot? ::croses fingers::

i need like... everything! and are those coloring sticks? ::jumps for joy:: the bronzers look hot too.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_THX!

BTW: Do you already got the Prep & Prime products? I can't wait to get them.....!!_

 
I heard that they postponed the Prep and Prime products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am looking foward to those...Spackle!

MsMac-When is Update?  The 11th of what month?  I have not heard anything about it yet.


----------



## bballgirl612 (Mar 31, 2005)

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG*

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I can't wait for belle azure!! It looks like the most exciting of all of them!!! The pigments in d'Bohemia look good to!!! what are the little things in the pots in the belle azure collection?? oh and it looks like theres gonna b new fluidlines!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't wait to see these IRL. I've been trained to go to MAC on the first day so I can actually GET some of the LE items. I wonder what shades the Lipglasses are.


----------



## Maryfairy (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_@ maryfairy: I'm german so I can ask them if you want to..._

 
Please do, Thanks!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 31, 2005)

I am considering getting the fluidliners. I dont know which one yet. I will soon. Thanks


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2005)

GOOOD BYE MADAME B!! WELCOME D'BOHEMIA & BELLE AZURE!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are big big big MAC addicts, its funny to see how we can be excited for new makeup.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shannyn* 
_OH MY GOODNESS I MUST TYPE IN ALL CAPS TO SHOW MY JOY!!!!!!!!!! I BETTER START SAVING SOME MONEY NOW!!!!_

 
Bwhahahaha. That had me laughing for like five mintues straight


----------



## Sprout (Mar 31, 2005)

I am going to self destruct from all this incredible new stuff! I cannot wait to get my mits on the new pigments, among other things.  I'm so excited!  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 
_MsMac-When is Update?  The 11th of what month?  I have not heard anything about it yet._

 
Ahem...I'll speak for her since I'm her hairdresser!! LOL  8) 

She meant on the 11th of April. She *might* know on the 4th if she can get any info out of her trainer.

HTH


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG I bet those little pots in Belle Azure are eyeglosses or something, look at her browbones, they look shiny!!! The eyeshadows look too wild for me but D'Bohemia has some GORGEOUS neutrals from what I can tell in those too teeny pics! Arrgghh must....get....eyes....closer to monitor....


----------



## glamella (Apr 1, 2005)

*faints* Both color stories look gorgeous.


----------



## MacLover (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG I can't wait!

I'm NEVER going to have any money!  MAC is going to keep me so broke....LOL


----------



## matthea (Apr 1, 2005)

I love them!! When are the exact release dates? If  someone posted already, I'm sorry! 
Love them! I also just adore the photography they use!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

OMGOMG!!!  I want the blue e/s form belle azure!!!!


what a beautiful pictures!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

I think I am gonna spend a lot of money for those fluidlines. Thanks


----------



## misslexa (Apr 2, 2005)

oooh.... D' Bohemia looks gorgeous!! hell, they all do!!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 3, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh EVERYTHING looks soooooooooooooooo pretty, I need to figure out a way to get some money. maybe I'll sell my kidney on Ebay or something, that'll get me a good amount of $$$ right?

I hate when there's so much in a collection I like. 2 or 3 things is ok with my wallet but wanting everything puts it on strike.

but thanx for the post! Do you see how excited you got everyone? There's already 3 pages for this post.


----------



## MacLover (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I think I am gonna spend a lot of money for those fluidlines. Thanks_

 
Fluidline is my new addiction.  I have a feeling I will spend most of my money on the new ones.


----------



## banana (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm actually glad that there will be some more neutral pigments.  The brighter colours just aren't worth buying for me because I don't use them as often.  I know enough not to judge pigments before seeing them in person but the middle one looks too much like tan (which I already have), like light one might be too yellow but the dark one looks promising.  Hopefully it will be a coco beach/chocolate brown hybrid that is safe for eyes.


----------



## glorie (Apr 17, 2005)

do we have pics for prep and prime?


----------



## Krystle (Apr 21, 2005)

ooohhhh la la!!!  i cant wait.  this is the first ive heard of sunshrine...when does that come out?

has anyone figured out what the shiny pots are?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krystle* 
_ooohhhh la la!!!  i cant wait.  this is the first ive heard of sunshrine...when does that come out?

has anyone figured out what the shiny pots are?_

 
The shiny pots are Pearlizer Powders – see original post here. http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3933


----------



## Krystle (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that one, but what are they...does anyone know?


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 22, 2005)

On LJ they said it was like skinfinishes in loose form. I'm still not sure how to use it, though.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 
_I can't wait to see these IRL. I've been trained to go to MAC on the first day so I can actually GET some of the LE items. I wonder what shades the Lipglasses are._

 
I'm learning that now. LOL


----------

